# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Shawne Merriman

## z3488

Somehow, I think it would be hard to "accidently" inject yourself with nandrolone -AKA Deca Durabolin .


http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=2636523

----------


## pepperoni

I dont understand why the pro's keep thinking they can get away with it.

----------


## ect0m0rph

He looked like he was on something, but use the old i accidently injected myself excuse. Like a guy who looks like that injects anything into himself that he doesnt know.

----------


## lifterjaydawg

Last year he was the NFL defensive rookie of the year. Now he is suspended. LOL, I can't belive these idiots would test positive. With so much money at stake I am sure they could get access to the best stuff thats still undetectable by the current testing standards.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

its funny bc he was boasting during training camp how he is the biggest strongest fastest lb ever now we why

----------


## Kal-El

What kind of "supplement" could he be taking that could contain Deca ? I mean seriously, I know why they don't but sometimes I wish some of these dudes would just man up and say Yeah i took it and not play the american public like we are a bunch of morons. I'm guessing he was taking the shorter estered form of Deca, Nandrolone Phenylpropionate?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> What kind of "supplement" could he be taking that could contain Deca? I mean seriously, I know why they don't but sometimes I wish some of these dudes would just man up and say Yeah i took it and not play the american public like we are a bunch of morons. I'm guessing he was taking the shorter estered form of Deca, Nandrolone Phenylpropionate?


cj hunter marion jones ex husband used the same excuse and tested for the same chemical he was taking muscle tech

----------


## CSAR

Here's a quote from Fox sports:

"Merriman, the NFL's Defensive Rookie of the Year in 2005, said the positive drug test stemmed from a tainted supplement."

Those bastards put steroids in my Deca !!

----------


## unvme9180

today Merriman said that he couldnt say what supplement it is or who the manufacturer is because the the league and himself will be taking legal action against them. he also said that the feds would be getting involved. sounds like a load of shit to me. he also stated that he had been on this "supp" for about a year and a half prior and never tested positive before.

----------


## Squatman51

now hes just taking a 4 game suspension and not taking any action against the case because if he loses he will miss most of the season....


hmmmm i wonder why hes not doing anything about it now????

----------


## RA

> Somehow, I think it would be hard to "accidently" inject yourself with nandrolone -AKA Deca Durabolin .
> 
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=2636523


 

I believe him. I accidently stuck my self with test yesterday. Man that shit pops up everywhere

----------


## dhriscerr

Kinda funny, Ive been looking for the stuff for a couple weeks, and I wish i could accidently come across it.

----------


## RA

> Kinda funny, Ive been looking for the stuff for a couple weeks, and I wish i could accidently come across it.


 
I think its better to inject it then do that

----------


## jerome81

dumb pros

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

Merriman is full of sh*t....... He has been on the juice just like 35% of the rest of the Pros in the NFL. Give me a break. I think it's hilarious

----------


## KNOWNasJOE

only 35%? I would guess its quite a bit higher than that...

----------


## Kal-El

> only 35%? I would guess its quite a bit higher than that...


Yeah I would have to say at least 50%.

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

i dont think that it would be quite 50%

----------


## Kal-El

> i dont think that it would be quite 50%


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Have you seen some of these guys? Majority of these guys are beasts and its not just from saying their prayers, and taking their vitamins. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## zodiac666

why does everybody put down shawn for juicing??? he's a fvckin incredible athlete, and yea a lot of good athletes juice because they can make their muscles stronger and perform better at their sport, so what. i'd be doing the same thing if i was in his spot. of course he does need to be more careful and not fail any more drug tests.

do you guys really think he should admit everything he does to the retarded masses? im sure they would understand "thats the only reason he's good at football, because he uses steroids "

----------


## RA

> why does everybody put down shawn for juicing??? he's a fvckin incredible athlete, and yea a lot of good athletes juice because they can make their muscles stronger and perform better at their sport, so what. i'd be doing the same thing if i was in his spot. of course he does need to be more careful and not fail any more drug tests.
> 
> do you guys really think he should admit everything he does to the retarded masses? im sure they would understand "thats the only reason he's good at football, because he uses steroids"


Personally Im not putting him down. I juice and couldnt do what he does. Im forever a smartass though

----------


## UpstateTank

correct me if im wrong bros...
arent all nandrolones, progestins? if thats true couldnt it be possible he coudl have taken a supp like Methyl 1-P or X-mass and still tested positive for nandrolones?

----------


## thekaydense

> correct me if im wrong bros...
> arent all nandrolones, progestins? if thats true couldnt it be possible he coudl have taken a supp like Methyl 1-P or X-mass and still tested positive for nandrolones?


well making something a progestins doesnt mean you will test positive for nandrolones, that would mean birth control would do that. 

but yeah nor-diol's will make you test positive because they convert to nandralone a step short of what deca does. just not detectable as long as deca is.

----------


## ect0m0rph

yeah I think he should be the defensive player of the year, he paid the time for his punishment and he still (with four less games) put up stronger stats than anyone out there. Him or Champ Bailey in my opinion

----------


## lifterjaydawg

Jason Taylor played like an animal. I bet he is on something too.

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

missed 4 games & still had 17 sacks... LIGHTS OUT!!! I am a huge charger fan so I am biased...I really hope he actually follows thru with his legal action against the supp company.If he doesnt....thats gunna look pretty lame. Either way...hes a freak.. GO CHARGERS! WOOT

----------


## jdDoWork

why in the world would he take deca of all things

----------


## mullcap

> Here's a quote from Fox sports:
> 
> "Merriman, the NFL's Defensive Rookie of the Year in 2005, said the positive drug test stemmed from a tainted supplement."
> 
> Those bastards put steroids in my Deca!!




thats freakin hilarious im def making that my away mssg

----------


## test_cyp

I think he just took a protein powder or other supp with traces of nandrolone or something like that. When andro first came out there was a nor andro as well. I wouldn't doubt that some of these companies still spike their protein or other supps with muscle builders to enhance them. They are now illegal, but only illegal if their on the label.

----------

